# [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (17. August 2009)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

*Nach dem großen Erfolg des „Groß Clock´ner“ und des „Brocken“, schickt Alpenföhn nun einen weiteren Kühler ins Rennen um die Leistungskrone an den Start: den Alpenföhn „Nordwand“. Leistungsmäßig stellt Alpenföhns Nordwand die Speerspitze des Portfolios dar und soll im Revier der etablierten Kühler von Thermalright, Prolimatech und Konsorten wildern. Ob der Kühler seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird und wie er sich in der Praxis schlägt, soll der folgende Test der Nordwand zeigen.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Inhalt*
Spezifikation & Features
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Impressionen
Montage
Leistungstests - Einleitung
Leistungstests - Messungen
Lautstärke
Fazit
Links
Danksagung


*Spezifikation & Features*

Maße: 131 x 155 x 96 mm (BxHxT)
Material: kupferfarbenes Aluminium (Boden), vernickeltes Aluminium (Lamellen), vernickeltes Kupfer (Heatpipes)
Heatpipes: 5x Ø 8 mm
Gewicht: 860 g
Lüfter: 120 mm (Max. 21 dB(A), 850 - 1.500 U/Min, Max. 92 m³/h, Blue LED)
Spannung: 12 V
Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM / 4-Pin zu 4-Pol Molex Adapter (7 V)
Kompatibilität: 775, 1366, 754, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, AM3


*Vollständige Produktbeschreibung:*
Erst nach einem Klick auf "_*Show*_" Sichtbar.


Spoiler



Der CPU-Kühler Brocken ist noch nicht lange am Markt erhältlich und hat den überaus erfolgreichen Groß Clockner als neues Topmodell des Herstellers Alpenföhn alias EKL verdrängt, da schickt das Unternehmen schon die Wachablösung in Form des Nordwand Kühlers. Dieser wird oberhalb des Brocken positioniert und stößt mit einer extrem leistungsfähigen Architektur zu den derzeitigen Topmodellen im Luftkühlungsbereich vor. 

Als erster Kühler überhaupt besitzt der Nordwand fünf dicke 8mm Heatpipes. Bislang sind die Topmodelle von Alpenföhn oder anderen Herstellern lediglich mit vier 8mm oder sechs 6mm dieser Wärmetransportröhren ausgestattet. Die Zielsetzung von Alpenföhn ist damit klar auf eine noch höhere Kühlleistung ausgelegt. Dabei liegen die Heatpipes direkt auf dem Kühler auf und sind in einen Aluminiumsockel eingelassen, der an der Oberseite eine zusätzliche Kühlrippenstruktur aufweist. 

Mit Ausnahme des Bodens ist der gesamte Kühler schwarz vernickelt, was einen zusätzlichen Oxidationsschutz bietet und zugleich für eine edle Optik sorgt. Der eigentliche Kühlkörper besteht aus einer engen und gleichmäßigen Schichtung von Aluminiumlamellen. Zunächst fällt auf, dass diese sehr stabil sind und nicht verbogen werden können, was auf eine hochwertige Verarbeitung hinweist. 

Daneben bietet der Kühlkörper zwei wichtige Innovationen, die für einen optimierten Luftstrom sorgen und damit die Kühlleistung erhöhen. Beide Außenseiten des Nordwand CPU-Kühlers sind im Gegensatz zu anderen Modellen geschlossen. Dies beschert einerseits eine hohe Stabilität der Lamellen und verhindert andererseits einen Luftaustritt. Damit wird der Airflow gezwungen, durch den gesamten Kühlkörper zu strömen, womit mehr Wärme abgegeben werden kann. 

Denselben Effekt verspricht sich Alpenföhn von der Neupositionierung der Heatpipes innerhalb des Kühlkörpers. Diese stehen nicht parallel, sondern auf beiden Seiten in einer V-Struktur. Damit liegen die Einspeisungspunkte auf den Lamellen weiter auseinander, womit sie gleichmäßiger erwärmt werden und die Wärme wiederum effizienter abgeben können. Zugleich wird die durchströmende Luft gezwungen, zwischen den Heatpipes hindurchzuströmen. Damit wird eine größere Fläche abgedeckt, womit eine gleichmäßigere Wärmeabgabe erzielt wird. 

Selbst übertaktetet High-End CPUs werden von dieser leistungsfähigen Architektur zuverlässig gekühlt. Doch auch optisch setzt der Nordwand einen Blickfang im PC. Neben der hochwertigen Verarbeitung und dem schwarzen Nickel-Maßanzug sorgt der LED-Lüfter mit blauer Beleuchtung und volltransparentem Gehäuse für einen eleganten Style. 

Auch die Leistungsdaten des Ventilators überzeugen. Dank 4-Pin PWM-Anschluss kann er vom Mainboard gesteuert werden, wobei ein Drehzahlband von 850 bis 1.500 U/Min zur Verfügung steht. Maximal wird dabei ein Volumen von 92 m³ pro Stunde durch den Kühlkörper gedrückt, wobei lediglich 21 dB(A) erzeugt werden. Bei geringerer Drehzahl ist die Lautstärkeentwicklung entsprechend geringer. 

Neben dem PWM-Anschluss kann der Lüfter über einen beiliegenden 4-Molex auch direkt über das Netzteil angebunden werden. Hierbei wird der Ventilator mit lediglich 7V betrieben, was in einer Drehzahl von 1.000 U/Min resultiert und ein entsprechend geringes Betriebsgeräusch mit sich bringt. 

Für zusätzliche Lärmreduzierung sorgt die Lüfterbefestigung über vibrationsdämpfende Gummis. Hierbei gehören gleich zehn Stück zum Lieferumfang, womit neben dem beiliegenden Ventilator ein weiterer, optionaler Lüfter an der gegenüberliegenden Seite befestigt werden kann, was eine nochmals höhere Kühlleistung verspricht. 

Auch bei der Kompatibilität glänzt der Nordwand. So kann der Kühler auf den Intel Sockeln 775 und 1366 sowie auf den AMD Sockeln 754, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+ und AM3 verbaut werden. Die Befestigung erfolgt dabei mit stabiler Backplate-Verschraubung, die trotz des stattlichen Gewichts einen festen Halt gewährleistet.



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Alpenföhns Nordwand kommt in einer eher farblich düsteren Verpackung zu Euch nach Hause. Die Verpackung ist aber  im Alpenföhn typischem Design gehalten. Wie auch bei der Verpackung des „Brocken“, ziert ein Berg die Verpackung. Auf der rechten Seite sind einige markante Merkmale der „Nordwand“ abgedruckt. Zu diesen speziellen Merkmalen gehört, das der „Nordwand“ über eine neue, verbesserte Anordnung der Kühlerlamellen, einen 120mm Lüfter mit blauen LEDs sowie Entkoppler für den beiliegenden Lüfter verfügt. Auf den Hinweis, dass der „Nordwand“ auch über Alpenföhns bewährte Heatpipe-Direct-Contact-Technologie (kurz H.D.C) verfügt, verzichtet Alpenföhn. Einzig der Blick auf die Rückseite der Verpackung verrät, dass die H.D.C-Technologie wieder mit an Board ist. Auf einer weitere n Seite der Verpackung druckt Alpenföhn die Spezifikationen des Kühlers ab. Leider sind diese teilweise nur sehr schwer leserlich, da der Farbverlauf von schwarz auf weiß sehr extrem gewählt ist. Ein sanfterer und geschmeidigerer Farbverlauf würde hier für Abhilfe sorgen. An der Front verfügt die Verpackung der „Nordwand“ über ein kleines Sichtfenster, welches Blicke auf ein weiteres Feature des Kühlers zulässt. Man kann die Bodenplatte des Kühlers deutlich erkennen. Weiterhin ist zu erkennen, dass die Bodenplatte über kleine Kühlerfinnen verfügt und die aufgenommene Wärme somit direkt an die Umgebung weiterleitet. In der unteren linken Ecke findet der Käufer einen Hinweis, zu welchen Mainboards der Kühler alles kompatibel ist. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Lieferumfang der „Nordwand“ kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Alpenföhn packt den zusätzlichen Lieferumfang in eine kleine, weiße Pappverpackung die dem Kühler beiliegt. Der im Lieferumfang enthaltene Lüfter, befindet sich in der Plastikverpackung des eigentlichen Kühlers. Damit der Lüfter während des Transports nicht am Kühlblock scheuert, wurde eine Schaumstoffpolsterung dazwischen gelegt. Der Lüfter verfügt über einen 4-PIN-PWM-Anschluss und ein ummanteltest Kabel. Das Kabel misst eine Länge von  33cm. Der weitere Lieferumfang wie Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben und Anleitung wurden akkurat in kleine Tütchen verpackt. Alpenföhn liefert alles, was für eine Montage benötigt wird. Es ist nicht nötig ein weiteres Befestigungs-Kit für einen Sockel zu kaufen, da der „Nordwand“ ab Werk über eine ausgesprochen große Komptabilität verfügt. Zusätzlich zu den Befestigungen legt Alpenföhn einen 4-PIN-PWM zu 12V-Molex-Adapter, eine Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste, aufklebbare Unterlegscheiben sowie Entkoppler bei. Bei den Entkopplern ist Alpenföhn recht großzügig und legt gleich zwei Ersatz-Entkoppler bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die beiliegende Anleitung ist gut bebildert und sehr verständlich. Weiterhin sind die einzelnen Teile des Lieferumfangs erläutert, was die Montage erheblich vereinfacht. Die Anleitung könnt Ihr hier in Form eines PFDs herunterladen: *KLICK*


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Impressionen*

Zwar ist die Optik eines Kühlers Geschmacksache, dennoch hat es Alpenföhn mit der „Nordwand“ geschafft, einen optisch ansprechenden und würdigen Nachfolger für den „Brocken“ zu kreieren. Je nach Lichteinstrahlung wirkt der „Nordwand“ heller oder dunkler. Die Oberfläche wirkt etwas „Carbon-artig“, ist aber dennoch sehr schick. Die Form und Anordnung der einzelnen Lamellen erinnert mehr an die Flügel einer Fledermaus, als an einen Tower-Kühler. Die Lamellen sind allesamt ordentlich verarbeitet und weisen keine Mängel auf. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alpenföhns „Nordwand“ verfügt, wie auch schon der „Brocken“ über die H.D.C-Technologie (Heatpipe-Direct-Contact). Hierbei berühren die Heatpipes des Kühlers den Heatspreader der CPU direkt. Bei „normalen“ Kühlern laufen die Heatpipes durch eine Bodenplatte, die die Abwärme der CPU aufnimmt. Bei der H.D.C-Technologie liegen die Heatpipes direkt auf dem Heatspreader und können dort ohne Umwege die Abwärme des Prozessors aufnehmen. Weiterhin verfügt die „Nordwand“  über den Heatpipes, über einen kleinen Kühlblock. Dieser Kühlblock sorgt dafür, dass die Abwärme auf alle Heatpipes gleichmäßig übertragen wird. Zusätzlich fungiert dieser kleine Block noch als Kühler, da er auf der Oberseite über kleine Kühlfinnen verfügt. Gegenüber dem „Brocken“ verfügt die „Nordwand“ über 5 anstatt 4 Heatpipes. Der Durchmesser einer Heatpipe beträgt 8mm. Leider liegen die äußeren Heatpipes bei einem Core i7 nur zu ¾ auf der CPU und dem Sockelrand auf. Die gesamte Bodenfläche ist sehr breit geraten.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der optische Gesamteindruck der „Nordwand“ ist aber durchweg positiv. Der Kühler schafft es, aufgrund seines doch eher außergewöhnlichen Designs von der Masse abzuheben. Besitzer eines Gehäuses mit Seitenfenster werden an der „Nordwand“ doch ihre Freude finden. Leider passt der im Lieferumfang enthaltene Lüfter nicht sonderlich zum Farbschema des Kühlers. Hier wäre es besser gewesen, wenn Alpenföhn den gleichen Lüfter wie beim „Brocken“ beilegt. Das „durchsichtige“ fügt sich nicht sonderlich passend in die düstere Optik des Kühlers und erweckt das Gefühl, dass der Lüfter als störend empfunden wird. Im dunklen erstrahlt der Lüfter in einem dezenten blau, was an den vier verbauten LEDs liegt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weitere Pluspunkte sammelt der Kühler mit seiner Entkopplung. Die Lüfter werden mittels vier Entkoppler vom Kühler „entkoppelt“ und haben, bis auf den „Gummistift“ keinen Kontakt zum Kühler. So werden keine Vibrationen vom Lüfter auf den Kühlblock übertragen. Die verbauten Lüfter liegen nicht am Kühlkörper an. Damit die Montage eines zweiten Lüfters möglich ist, legt Alpenföhn dem Lieferumfang einen weiteren Satz Entkoppler bei. Zusätzlich zum zweiten Satz Entkoppler, liegen noch zwei weitere Ersatz-Entkoppler bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Montage*

*Montage auf einem Core i7-System (Sockel 1366)*
Für die Montage der „Nordwand“, ist es nötigt, das Ihr euer Mainboard ausbaut. Zuerst benötigt Ihr die Backplate. Diese ist für alle Mainboard-Typen gleich und verfügt über die entsprechenden Bohrungen für die unterschiedlichsten Systeme. Die folgenden Schritte erläutern die Montage auf einem Intel Core i7-System (Sockel 1366). Ihr benötigt zusätzlich zu der Backplate noch die entsprechenden Schrauben und Muttern. Da die einzelnen Tütchen des Lieferumfangs beschriftet sind, ist es kein Problem die entsprechende auszuwählen. Steckt die langen Schrauben von hinten durch die Backplate und achtet darauf, dass die Schrauben mit dem kleinen Hacken in der Nut der Backplate hängenbleiben. Nun könnt Ihr die Muttern von der anderen Seite festziehen. Die Nut an der Schraube sorgt dafür, dass sich die Schraube nicht mit dreht. Es empfiehlt sich allerdings, die Schrauben mit einer kleinen Zange nachzuziehen. Nachdem Ihr die Schrauben und Muttern ordentlich befestigt habt, könnt Ihr die aufklebbaren Unterlegschreiben anbringen. Die Montage der Backplate ist nun abgeschlossen. Um den Kühler hinterher ordentlich verschrauben zu können, müsst Ihr die fertigmontierte Backplate nun von hinten an Euer Mainboard stecken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist die Backplate am Mainboard fixiert, könnt Ihr Euren Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestreichen. Danach setzt Ihr den Kühler auf. Achtet darauf, dass durch jede Vorrichtung am Kühler eine Schraube der Backplate ragt.  Nachdem Ihr den Kühler aufgesetzt und fixiert habt, könnt Ihr ihn verschrauben, Dazu benötigt Ihr die beiliegenden Muttern. Es empfiehlt sich, diese erst leicht anzuziehen und später mit einem Schraubendreher über Kreuz  festzuziehen. Damit der Kühler auch mit ausreichen Frischluft versorgt wird, fehlt nur noch der Lüfter. Damit der Kühler richtig hält, müsst Ihr vier Entkoppler in die dafür vorgesehen Schienen schieben. Danach könnt Ihr die Entkoppler durch den Lüfter ziehen. Zum Schluss müsst Ihr den Lüfter anschließen. Fertig.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Montage auf einem AM3-System*
Die Montage für AMD-Systeme unterscheidet sich nur leicht von der für Core i7-Systeme. Ihr müsst allerdings das orginale AMD-Retention-Modul entfernen. Zuerst müsst Ihr die Schrauben in die Backplate stecken, allerdings diesmal in die vorgesehenen Löcher für AM2(+)/3-Mainboards. Achtet darauf, das die Schrauben mit der Nut in der Backplate sitzen und sich so nicht drehen. Danach könnt ihr die Schrauben mit den beiliegenden Muttern befestigen. Natürlich dürfen auch die aufklebbaren Unterlegscheiben nicht fehlen. Nachdem Ihr die Backplate fertig montiert habt, könnt Ihr sie von hinten in das Mainboard stecken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zusätzlich müsst Ihr am Kühler die kleinen Befestigungen für AMD-Mainboards montieren. Diese werden an der Unterseite verschraubt und passen nur in eine Richtung. Zieht die Schrauben gut fest und bestreicht dann eure CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste. Danach könnt Ihr den Kühler auf das Mainboard setzten. Justiert diesen richtig und schraubt ihn dann mit den beiliegenden Muttern fest. Nehmt notfalls eine kleine Zange zur Hand, um die Schrauben richtig anzuziehen. Zum Schluss müsst Ihr, wie bei der Core i7 Monate noch den läufter installieren und anschließen. Fertig.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Leistungstests - Einleitung*

Ab diesem Review kommt ein vollständig neues Testsystem zum Einsatz. Der alte Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 musste einem neuen Intel Core i7-920 weichen. Die weiteren Kernkomponenten stellen ein EVGA X58 3X SLI LE, 3x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 sowie eine EVGA GeForce GTX 285 dar. Die Stromversorgung übernimmt ein HX1000W von Corsair. Getestet wird nach wie vor mit einem offenen Aufbau.

Nicht nur die Hardware hat sich verändert, sondern auch die einzelnen Tests wurden überarbeitet. Die Temperatur wird nun Delta K (Differenz zur Raumtemperatur) angegeben. Weiterhin werden die einzelnen Kühler- / Lüfter-Kombinationen auf 100%, 75% und 50% der Drehzahl getestet. Um die Lüfter mit der entsprechenden Drehzahl zu betreiben, ist eine Lüftersteuerung von Zalman, die ZM-MFC2, im Einsatz. Zusätzlich müssen sich die Kühler nun einem Test mit einem dritten Lüfter unterziehen. Zu dem organalem Serien-Lüfter und dem Scythe S-Flex 1200rpm gesellt sich nun ein Noiseblocker M12-S3HS, welcher mit maximal 1.800rpm arbeitet.

Um die einzelnen Kühler ordentlich ins Schwitzen zu bringen, würde der verwendete Core i7-920 auf 3,6GHz (200 x 18) übertaktet. Als Spannung liegen für die CPU 1,2V an. Die QPI-Spannung beträgt 1,25V. Der Turbo-Modus der CPU wird für die Tests deaktiviert. SMT ist aktiviert. Um die maximalen Temperaturen zu ermitteln wurde das System über einen Zeitraum von 30 Minuten mittels Prime95 ausgelastet. Die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne wurde mittels Core-Temp ermittelt. Da die Temperaturangabe für jeden Kern die Diagramme sprengen würde, wird die Temperatur als Durchschnittstemperatur aller vier Kerne angegeben (abzüglich der Raumtemperatur). Bei allen Test wird als Wärmeleitpaste Scythe's "Thermal Elixer" genutzt.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Leistungstests - Messungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem S-Flex 1200prm ist der Megahalems für die „Nordwand“ unerreichbar. Allerdings schafft es der Kühler, sich vor den renommierten IFX-14 von Thermalright zu setzten. Die Nordwand verliert gute 2° C gegenüber dem Megahalems, welcher auf dem Core i7 noch einen Tick besser performt als auf einem Core 2 Quad Q9450. Dennoch ist die Leistung der „Nordwand“ ordentlich. Leider verliert der Kühler bei geringer Drehzahl an Boden und muss den IFX-14 passieren lassen. Den Vergleich zum Vorgänger gewinnt die „Nordwand“ aber mit Leichtigkeit. Der „Brocken“ ist leistungstechnisch keine Konkurrenz für das neue Zugpferd aus dem Hause Alpenföhn. 1,4° bis 1,5° C kann sich die „Nordwand“ vom „Brocken“ absetzten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit dem zweiten, alternativen Lüfter zeigt sich ein identisches Bild. Für den Spitzenplatz reicht es für die „Nordwand“ leider nicht. Dennoch sichert sich der Kühler einen ordentlichen zweiten Platz hinter dem Megahalems. Auch der IFX-14 wird wieder in Schach gehalten. Komischerweise fällt der Nordwand auch mit dem Noiseblocker M12-S3HS bei 50%Drehzahl hinter den IFX-14 zurück. Der „Brocken“ wird aber dennoch auf Distanz gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter, performt die „Nordwand“ ordentlich. Einzig bei 50%Drehzahl bricht der Kühler etwas ein. Hier heizt der Core i7 zu sehr.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Lautstärke*

Natürlich darf auch die Messung der Lautstärke nicht fehlen. Alpenföhn gibt einem maximalen Schalldruck von 21dB(A) an. In der Praxis ist Alpenföhns Nordwand mit dem Serien-Lüfter aber leider etwas lauter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 100% Drehzahl wird der Lüfter als minimal störend empfunden. Bei 75% ist er angenehm leise und erbringt noch eine ordentliche Kühlleistung. Wer ein empfindliches Gehör hat und alles möglichst leise haben möchte, sollte den Lüfter mit einer Lüftersteuerung runter regeln.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Fazit*

Alpenföhn liefert ein rundum gelungenes Gesamtpaket ab. Die „Nordwand“ kann auf ganzer Linie überzeugen, auch wenn die Kühlleistung nicht für den Spitzenplatz gereicht hat. Der Megahalems bleibt die aktuelle Referenz.
Verarbeitung, Lieferumfang und Montagesind auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Gepaart mit der hübschen Optik ist die „Nordwand“ ein würdiger Nachfolger des „Groß Clock´ner“ und des „Brocken“. Alpenföhn wird seinen Ansprüchen gerecht und bietet ein faires Komplettpaket zu einem äußerst fairen Preis. Gerade für AMD-Besitzer ist die „Nordwand“ eine Empfehlung, da sich der Kühler parallel zu den Speicherbänken montieren lässt.
Einzig die Lautstärke des beiliegenden Lüfters bei 100% ist ein kleiner Kritikpunkt. Interessenten können die „Nordwand“ ab dem 15.09.2009 für 49,90 Euro bei *Caseking* erwerben. EKLs "Nordwand" sichert sich so den "Gold Award".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Links*

Alpenföhn Homepage

Alpenföhn Nordwand Produktseite

Alpenföhn Nordwand bei Caseking

Review - Alpenföhn Brocken



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Danksagung*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die EKL AG, die mir ein Muster der "Nordwand" für diesen Test bereitgestellt hat.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Text​


----------



## xTc (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## xTc (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Pic-Dump #4


----------



## xTc (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand*

Pic-Dump #5

Für AMD-Montage


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

*Applaus*


----------



## eVoX (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Das der hinter den Prolimatech Megahalems landet, war ab zu sehen, aber der hat sich super gegen den IFX-14 geschlagen.
Aber ein wechsel von einen Brocken auf Nordwand, scheint nicht ganz so sinnvoll zu sein, da der mit ~50 nicht ganz günstig ist.

Gratz zum, wie immer, super Review.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr, seht schick. 
Und meiner Meinung nach doch der beste Kühler, wenn man bedenkt, was der Megahalems kostet und dann noch einen extra Lüfter benötigt wird.

Wieso kommt der denn erst in einem Monat auf dem Markt?
Hat dir das EKL auch erklärt?


----------



## Batas (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr, sehr gut gemacht. Will mir den holen, da kam sowas genau richtig.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Wieder mal ein durch weg gelungener Test


----------



## Phil_5 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Dankeschön xTc, klasse Test


----------



## CrashStyle (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Super gemacht und Tolle Bilder. Schade das ich schon den BRocken habe.


----------



## Ahab (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

toller test  wenigstens mal wieder ein highend kühler der sich anständig positioniert auf nem amd sys montieren lässt, und nich mitm lüfter gen netzteil. der brocken is ja glaub ich son kandidat


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Hmm, bei mir hat er gegen den IFX-14 keine Chance. Mein Review dauert leider noch etwas, weil EKL noch nen Nordwand für nen Nachtest schicken will. Brocken dann auch gleich.

Kannst mir bitte mal sagen welchen Wert du für die QPI Voltage eingestellt hast? Die is ja nebn der Vcore stark für höhere Temps verantwortlich auch beim i7


----------



## xTc (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



eVoX schrieb:


> Das der hinter den Prolimatech Megahalems landet, war ab zu sehen, aber der hat sich super gegen den IFX-14 geschlagen.
> Aber ein wechsel von einen Brocken auf Nordwand, scheint nicht ganz so sinnvoll zu sein, da der mit ~50 nicht ganz günstig ist.
> 
> Gratz zum, wie immer, super Review.



Der Wechsel vom Brocken zur Nordwand macht keinen großen Sinn. Zumindest lohnt es sich einfach nicht. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr, seht schick.
> Und meiner Meinung nach doch der beste Kühler, wenn man bedenkt, was der Megahalems kostet und dann noch einen extra Lüfter benötigt wird.
> 
> Wieso kommt der denn erst in einem Monat auf dem Markt?
> Hat dir das EKL auch erklärt?



Naja, der Megahalems ist klar besser, das ist Fakt. Ob nun mit oder ohne Lüfter, darüber kann man streiten. Ob ich den der Nordwand in die Ecke lege weil ich ihn eh ersetze, oder einen für den Megahalems kaufe. Unterm Strich kommt fast das selbe raus.

Werde mal nachfragen. 




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein durch weg gelungener Test



Vielen Dank.



Ahab schrieb:


> toller test  wenigstens mal wieder ein highend kühler der sich anständig positioniert auf nem amd sys montieren lässt, und nich mitm lüfter gen netzteil. der brocken is ja glaub ich son kandidat



Joa, Bilder zur Verschraubung bei AMD-Systemen folgen vielleicht schon morgen. Spätestens zum Ende der Woche sind die Bilder da. 


Gruß


----------



## phenom-2 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Super Test  den Nordwand wollte ich mir erst hohlen aber konte nicht so lange warten habe mir dan den Thermalright True Black gehohlt und bin damit 100% zufrieden


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Ist die Nordwand eig besser als der Mugen 2 ?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Nach meinen Tests nicht, aber ganz ganz knapp dahinter. Bei 5V bricht der Nordwand nur recht stark ein hier.


----------



## xTc (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Kannst mir bitte mal sagen welchen Wert du für die QPI Voltage eingestellt hast? Die is ja nebn der Vcore stark für höhere Temps verantwortlich auch beim i7



QPI-Spannung stand auf 1,25V.  


Gruß


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Dann haben wir so ziemlich gleiche Werte bei den Spannungen ^^


----------



## nDivia (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Geiler Test!
Schöne Bilder und nicht zu viel Text! 

Für solche Sachen vermisse ich hier ein Belohnungs-Button hier im Forum...


----------



## xTc (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Dann haben wir so ziemlich gleiche Werte bei den Spannungen ^^



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  Ich denke, die erreichten Werte sind schon recht okay. Der Megahalems hat die Messlatte halt gut nach oben gesetzt.




nDivia schrieb:


> Geiler Test!
> Schöne Bilder und nicht zu viel Text!
> 
> Für solche Sachen vermisse ich hier ein Belohnungs-Button hier im Forum...



Danke. Ja, habe versucht den Test möglicht kompakt und informativ zu halten. Ist mir auch relativ gut gelunden. 


Gruß


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  Ich denke, die erreichten Werte sind schon recht okay. Der Megahalems hat die Messlatte halt gut nach oben gesetzt.



Nicht Temperaturwerte, Spannungswerte.....Temps hab ich ganz andre


----------



## xTc (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Nicht Temperaturwerte, Spannungswerte.....Temps hab ich ganz andre



Ich meinte auch die Spannungen. Hätten wir exakt die selben Werte, würde mir das echt Angst machen.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Ah, ok ^^................mein TRUE hat nen ziemliches Paradox..........nach 7 Anläufen, verschiedenen Versuchen im und außerhalb des Case steht fest -> Mein TRUE is mit 2 Lüfter paar ° schlechter als mit einem Oo.......nur der TRUE, alle andren sind minimal - merkbar besser


----------



## eVoX (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Ist der orangene Kühlkörper eigentlich geklebt oder verschraubt?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Der is verlötet oder verklebt mit den Heatpipes


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Haben fertig 

[User-Review] Intel Core i7 High-End Kühler Roundup (Nordwand, Megahalems, IFX-14, Mugen 2, etc.) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Phil_5 (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Haben fertig
> 
> [User-Review] Intel Core i7 High-End Kühler Roundup (Nordwand, Megahalems, IFX-14, Mugen 2, etc.) - Forum de Luxx




Schön gemacht 

Ich muss sagen ich bin etwas enttäuscht von der Nordwand, da die doch auch schwerer ist wie z.B. der Megahalems


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Schwerer? Neeeee, aber nur geringfügig leichter ^^


----------



## Phil_5 (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Schwerer? Neeeee, aber nur geringfügig leichter ^^




Sicher ?

Laut Gewichtsangaben von Caseking:

Nordwand:
Gewicht: 860 g
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand

Megahalems:
Gewicht: 790 g
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Socket 775/1366/AM2

Villeicht ist bei der Nordwand der Lüfter mit eingerechnet kA


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Ich hab die Kühler selber gewogen hier, also ja, sicher ^^


----------



## Phil_5 (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Ok, dann stimmt das wohl von Caseking nicht.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Oder es ist wie gesagt mit Lüfter..........wovon ich ausgehe


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Schon wieder so ein klasse Test von dir. Mach immer so weiter. Die Nordwand schlägt sicher sehr gut und der Preis geht dafür total inordung.


----------



## xTc (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein klasse Test von dir. Mach immer so weiter. Die Nordwand schlägt sicher sehr gut und der Preis geht dafür total inordung.



Danke. Ich habe nun die Montage auf einem AM3-System richtig hinzugefügt. Irgendwie war der Text zwar da, aber die Bilder nicht.

Die Sache ist somit gefixxt. 


Gruß


----------



## sNook (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Da du anscheinend keine Zeit für PN's hast, frag ich hier auch nochmal nach, sicher ist sicher:



> Hallo xTc,
> 
> danke für deine super Review
> Ich bin grad hart am überlegen ob ich mir den Kühler zulegen soll. Nun hab ich eine Frage, denn perfekterweise hast du ja mit einem X58 SLI LE getestet, welches ich auch habe. Konntest du alle RAM Slots besetzten mit angebautem Lüfter? Konnte dem Thread leider nix entnehmen und ich frage lieber um auf Nr. sicher zu gehen!



Grüße


----------



## michael7738 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Weiß jemand warum die Nordwand nirgends zu bekommen ist?
Bei allen Shops steht entweder "Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar" oder "Lieferzeit unbekannt".


----------



## Xenomorph (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Also bei Caseking steht se auf Lagernd

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

is aber die Rev. B in Silber und Blau


----------



## ^DK (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Gibts da unterschiede zwischen den Revs?


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Leistungtechnisch angeblich keine. Rev. B schaut nur anders aus und ist LGA1156 Ready.


MFG


----------



## michael7738 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Nordwand im PCGHX-Check*

Danke für den Link. Die anderen Links weiter vorne im Thread beziehen sich alle auf die erste Revision, die nichtmehr verfügbar ist. Hab das gute Stück eben bei Caseking erworben und schau mal wie gut der Shop ist, was Liefergeschwindigkeit angeht.


----------

